# Best N64 emulation cart?



## kbf (Mar 25, 2018)

Wondering what the best cart is to get? I don't know much about N64 flashcarts I know that one you had to sauder something or another? and another you didn't. What's the best place to buy them? i'm in Canada and I found this site:

https://stoneagegamer.com/flash/nintendo-64/carts/ultra-everdrive-v3/

good place? or can you name somewhere better? also wanna make sure i'm buying a legit one.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2018)

Yes, the Everdrive flashcarts are among the best.


----------



## kbf (Mar 25, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes, the Everdrive flashcarts are among the best.




Like the one I linked? do you have to sauder anything to a board from what I heard? also what's the compatibility like? someone told me it's still software emulation? does it play rare ware games well? I know that certain games like goemon and mischief makers had weird issues with like the screen cutting off for mischief makers and also they both wouldn't save properly.

Also it says "pre-order" guess these aren't out yet?


----------



## Crazystato (Mar 29, 2018)

Pretty sure this is the official site https://krikzz.com/store/


----------



## MockyLock (Mar 29, 2018)

You also have this solution :
http://64drive.retroactive.be/
It's more for developpers.
if youjust want to play games, the Everdrive will do the job.


----------



## FreePlayFlorida (Mar 29, 2018)

Everdrive v3 if your budget can allow it, otherwise a v2.5 is next choice IMO


----------



## kbf (Mar 29, 2018)

Someone told me it runs off software emulation though is that true?


----------



## Plstic (Apr 3, 2018)

kbf said:


> Someone told me it runs off software emulation though is that true?


No, All it does is emulate the carts with an FPGA.


----------



## kbf (Apr 3, 2018)

Plstic said:


> No, All it does is emulate the carts with an FPGA.




What's an FPGA?


----------



## Plstic (Apr 3, 2018)

kbf said:


> What's an FPGA?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=fpga


----------



## migles (Apr 3, 2018)

an everdrive is your best thing


----------



## kbf (Apr 5, 2018)

Plstic said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=fpga


Yeah that didn't really help, seems complicated..




migles said:


> an everdrive is your best thing


Ok I was just wondering because someone told me it's software emulation and I would be better off just buying the actual carts if i'm gonna get one of these iv'e also heard that rareware games always have issues with emulators so that's why I was asking if it was software emulation. Or like how goemon and mischief makers don't save ect,


----------



## migles (Apr 5, 2018)

kbf said:


> Yeah that didn't really help, seems complicated..
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I was just wondering because someone told me it's software emulation and I would be better off just buying the actual carts if i'm gonna get one of these iv'e also heard that rareware games always have issues with emulators so that's why I was asking if it was software emulation. Or like how goemon and mischief makers don't save ect,


i am puzzled to what they mean by software emulation...
usually software emulation means, it runs an emulator. 
which doesn't make sense.. if you would say a GBA game runs in an emulator in the n64, yes that is how it's done because the console is not a gba,
but a n64 wouldn't emulate a n64 to run n64 games, they run natively..
that's why i can't really provide a defenite reply, i am not sure what they meant by "software emulation"

to be clear. in a n64 console with a n64 flashcart like a an everdrive 64:
n64 games will run natively
other games not designed for that console must be run in an emulator (for example, snes, nes, game boy)


----------



## kbf (Apr 9, 2018)

migles said:


> i am puzzled to what they mean by software emulation...
> usually software emulation means, it runs an emulator.
> which doesn't make sense.. if you would say a GBA game runs in an emulator in the n64, yes that is how it's done because the console is not a gba,
> but a n64 wouldn't emulate a n64 to run n64 games, they run natively..
> ...




Someone told me the evercart runs off of software emulation that's why I asked and I know with emulation there's games that have issues even on emulators used on PC. On most consoles emulation doesn't seem to do well with rare games as the selling point for me for this cart is that all the games run well especially rareware games.


----------



## migles (Apr 9, 2018)

kbf said:


> Someone told me the evercart runs off of software emulation that's why I asked and I know with emulation there's games that have issues even on emulators used on PC


no no no, that doesn't make sense at all, you might want to ask to that person exactly what they meant... either that person is wrong, confused, or didn't explained it well..

a N64 game in a N64 console will run natively no matter what flashcart you will use...
you don't have to worry about emulator glitches and problems, because there is no n64 emulator that runs in a n64


----------



## kbf (Apr 21, 2018)

migles said:


> no no no, that doesn't make sense at all, you might want to ask to that person exactly what they meant... either that person is wrong, confused, or didn't explained it well..
> 
> a N64 game in a N64 console will run natively no matter what flashcart you will use...
> you don't have to worry about emulator glitches and problems, because there is no n64 emulator that runs in a n64





Oh ok thanks. I was just deciding if it was worth buying or not based on that premise because I want to play a lot of rare titles and I know they can often have slowdown/lag/bugs on emulators no matter what console/PC I play them on. So I wanted something to run them as natively and as perfect to the original games as possible.

Although it be really cool if the everdrive could somehow make the textures look nicer and make the games all play at 60fps but yeah lol


----------



## x65943 (Apr 21, 2018)

kbf said:


> Oh ok thanks. I was just deciding if it was worth buying or not based on that premise because I want to play a lot of rare titles and I know they can often have slowdown/lag/bugs on emulators no matter what console/PC I play them on. So I wanted something to run them as natively and as perfect to the original games as possible.
> 
> Although it be really cool if the everdrive could somehow make the textures look nicer and make the games all play at 60fps but yeah lol


The Super Nintendo ever drive emulates the chips that used to come on super Nintendo games - that's what your friend is referring to. The N64 cart does not do this - as N64 carts did not have add on hardware chips.

For Super Nintendo - yes you're probably better off actually purchasing the games or running them off of a PC.


----------



## migles (Apr 21, 2018)

kbf said:


> Although it be really cool if the everdrive could somehow make the textures look nicer and make the games all play at 60fps but yeah lol


not even emulators will make the game run at 60fps, in old consoles and games the games expect to run in a certain framerate, they use the framerate for timings, make it faster and you will start to mess the game up
even more modern games may have issues if you unlock the fps limit

you can make for example a n64 game run at 60fps, but the game will be faster.. you will be basically double the speed..
see sonic the hedgehog in the sega genesis\megadrive, sega coded the game to run at 60hz\fps, when they released it for the europe which uses pal (50hz), they made the game run slightly slower than the american version


----------



## kbf (Apr 23, 2018)

Ah ok I see. Anyone have experience with ordering off of stoneagegamer? how long did it take to receive your evercart if anyone has experience.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 23, 2018)

x65943 said:


> The Super Nintendo ever drive emulates the chips that used to come on super Nintendo games - that's what your friend is referring to. The N64 cart does not do this - as N64 carts did not have add on hardware chips.
> 
> For Super Nintendo - yes you're probably better off actually purchasing the games or running them off of a PC.



Or SD2SNES, which uses an FPGA to simulate all the chips except for the SA-1; Super FX support was just added.  Real carts are a hassle, they wear out, batteries need to be replaced, etc.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 23, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Or SD2SNES, which uses an FPGA to simulate all the chips except for the SA-1; Super FX support was just added.  Real carts are a hassle, they wear out, batteries need to be replaced, etc.


The SD2SNES uses that FPGA to emulate the chips. This is what I was referring to. At this point I think it's better to just run the games off of a pc (or legit originals if you're a billionaire ofc).

You're gonna get better emulation with the computer than that FPGA.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 23, 2018)

x65943 said:


> The SD2SNES uses that FPGA to emulate the chips. This is what I was referring to. At this point I think it's better to just run the games off of a pc (or legit originals if you're a billionaire ofc).
> 
> You're gonna get better emulation with the computer than that FPGA.



Meh, to each their own. The Super NT paired with SD2SNES is on par with Higan but without the added lag from OS overhead, original hardware on HDTVs be darned.


----------



## MrCokeacola (May 23, 2018)

I'll vouch for the chinese knock off ED64plus. It's cheaper then a real everdrive and works with Pokemon Stadium 2 and Banjo Tooie. Only game that does not work 100% is animal forest due to no real time clock.


----------

